# Kernel 2.6.22-r5 - what is the VMWare video card?

## brent_weaver

I thought that there was an option for VMware VGA in this kernel??? I would like to also get the console large font for the console if possble

Thanks!

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

kernel question, so moved here.

----------

